# PB13-Ultra Price?



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Does the PB13-Ultra ever go on sale or have free shipping?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has but not often. I suspect that they may have a sale in the new year as they are coming out with some new products. You would be best off contacting them yourself and see if you can work out some sort of agreement, SVS staff are very helpful and I suspect you would have an answer back within a day.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome falcon. Since SVSound is always working to get out new and improved products, keep checking their website for discounts. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

They have certainly done good deals in the past so keep an eye on there website :whistling:


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am very happy to have found this place. I belong to a couple other HT forums but this one is defiantly the best. I am looking to upgrade from a Paradigm pw2200 to an PB13-ultra. I'm hoping it's going to be a big difference. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

falcon802 said:


> I am looking to upgrade from a Paradigm pw2200 to an PB13-ultra. I'm hoping it's going to be a big difference.


It most certainly will be a big upgrade.:T


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> It most certainly will be a big upgrade.:T


understatement of the year.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Falcon, I had a PW-2200 soe years ago and upgraded to a cylinder SVS. the SVSound was a major step up. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It definitely will be a step up. The PB13-Ultra is one of a sub at the current price point. In my opinion, you will not find a better production sub at that price.


----------

